# crackle.com on TiVo?



## sauerwald (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anybody know if it is possible to watch content from crackle.com on my Tivo series 3?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sauerwald said:


> Does anybody know if it is possible to watch content from crackle.com on my Tivo series 3?


I just tried adding the rss feed, and got the response:

"The URL you entered contained a valid RSS feed, however, none of the videos included in the feed are formatted for playback on your DVR.

For information about RSS and supported video formats, please visit: http://www.tivo.com/rssvideo."

So I would say no. At least not easily.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You could try the RSS feed in HME/VLC.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi,

While we don't have all of Crackle's content, we did just recently add a large number of Sony Minisodes.

Check it out here:

http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page and then click on "TV shows" at the bottom.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Roku now has Crackle. And it's not just minisodes, but it's the full episodes of certain classic TV shows. I haven't checked this out myself but will soon.

Some of these classic TV shows aren't on Netflix On Demand, including 'Bewitched' and 'I Dream of Jeannie'


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

I just checked and my Roku did stream.

Some shows listed on Crackle:
Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie
Married with Children
Sanford and Son
Good Times
What's Happening
227
Diff'rent Strokes

'Married with Children' and 'Sanford & Son' are being aired on Antenna TV, but some of these other shows are unavailable on TV Land, Antenna, and Netflix On Demand, or TV Land butchers it so badly and requires a cable subscription, that any other source is better.

For 227, it just had Season 1, like the DVD release. I think streaming classic TV would hopefully permit more episodes down the road, rather than DVD (which depend on DVD sales), so hopefully this can work out to be the new model of obtaining classic TV shows.

Anyways, this would be a great addition to TiVo. It's free and it's not conflicting in nature, like Hulu Plus which tries to replace TiVo's purpose.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Aren't the Penn podcasts from crackle? Those are in the podcast menu under comedy.


----------

